# Another newbie



## SacredHeart (May 12, 2009)

Hi all,

Just discovered this site through registering at Diabetes UK. 24, newly diagnosed Type 1 (1st May!). I was really surprised at this, because I didn't think anything was really that wrong, but I was apparently walking around with a blood glucose reading of 31.4, which meant I spent my bank holiday weekend in hospital (really ruined all my plans, dammit!)

I'm quite thrilled to find this site though, since unlike most others I've come across, it seems alive and not completely full of negativity!

So, hi *waves*

Becky


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 12, 2009)

*waves* back at becky 

only new myself but there are some amazing people on here, i can tell you

phil


----------



## sofaraway (May 12, 2009)

Hi welcome to the club Becky  

It's great you have found this place so early on, feel free to ask any questions, however small they might be. We have all been newly diagnosed at some point. 

What insulin regieme are you on?


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 12, 2009)

Hello Becky


----------



## Corrine (May 12, 2009)

Hi Becky and welcome to the boards.


----------



## SacredHeart (May 12, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> Hi welcome to the club Becky
> 
> It's great you have found this place so early on, feel free to ask any questions, however small they might be. We have all been newly diagnosed at some point.
> 
> What insulin regieme are you on?


Novomix 30 at the moment - started at 16 units AM and 8 units PM, but I've gone down to 10 and 6 now, since I had quite a few hypos in the first few days. When I've been speaking to the hospital clinic though, they seem really keen to get me started on DAFNE, particularly because of my working hours, which can be quite erratic, though some people have been saying it would be really unusual for me to start DAFNE within the first six months of diagnosis, when they've mentioned within two to me! Ah well, we shall see


----------



## Northerner (May 12, 2009)

Hi Becky, and welcome! I was diagnosed around this time last year (end of May Bank Holiday) and it ruined my plans as I was due to fly off to Stockholm to run a marathon! Pesky diabetes! Great that you're already being put forward for DAFNE, there are some very positive reports of it from people on here, and I think normally it takes a year to get a place.


----------



## sofaraway (May 12, 2009)

DAFNE is a course usually run over a week, but sometimes one day a week for several weeks. Sounds very positive that your team are looking at you starting soon. I'd say people probbaly take a bit of time before going on DAFNE thats probably why you have heard 6 months, but it might be more to do with waiting lists. Even if you don't do the actual course right away you could move onto a basal bolus regieme. Lots of people are put on this at diagnosis. 

This means you would take one injection of long acting insulin (basal) to cover the liver output and keep you steady between eating and then a fast acting insulin (bolus) when you eat. It's basically splitting your novomix up into seperate injections. This type of regieme gives much more flexibility.


----------



## DiabeticDave (May 12, 2009)

Welcome...welcome... welcome.......enjoy. Some of the top diabetic brains in the country on here

So Steff tells me


----------



## Steff (May 12, 2009)

hi becky and welcome


----------



## aymes (May 12, 2009)

SacredHeart said:


> Novomix 30 at the moment - started at 16 units AM and 8 units PM, but I've gone down to 10 and 6 now, since I had quite a few hypos in the first few days. When I've been speaking to the hospital clinic though, they seem really keen to get me started on DAFNE, particularly because of my working hours, which can be quite erratic, though some people have been saying it would be really unusual for me to start DAFNE within the first six months of diagnosis, when they've mentioned within two to me! Ah well, we shall see



Hello and welcome! It's fantastic you're going to have the opportunity to do dafne so early. I think some diabetes clinics (mine anyway)don't put you on dafne until 6 months or so when they think you've gone through any honeymoon period (which it sounds like you may be in). I can understand the reasoning behind it as things can be a bit erractic at this time, but as dafne is all about self management and making your own adjustments it shouldn't be a problem, in my opinion anyway! 
How are you finding being on the novomix? I think a lot of places start people off on it, in theory to get you used to remembering injections and start to get numbers down initially. But the mixed insulins can be very inflexible which, with your working hours, may be why they're keen to get you on a basal bolus system through dafne.


----------



## Steff (May 12, 2009)

DiabeticDave said:


> Welcome...welcome... welcome.......enjoy. Some of the top diabetic brains in the country on here
> 
> So Steff tells me



???? what do you mean


----------



## SacredHeart (May 12, 2009)

aymes said:


> Hello and welcome! It's fantastic you're going to have the opportunity to do dafne so early. I think some diabetes clinics (mine anyway)don't put you on dafne until 6 months or so when they think you've gone through any honeymoon period (which it sounds like you may be in). I can understand the reasoning behind it as things can be a bit erractic at this time, but as dafne is all about self management and making your own adjustments it shouldn't be a problem, in my opinion anyway!
> How are you finding being on the novomix? I think a lot of places start people off on it, in theory to get you used to remembering injections and start to get numbers down initially. But the mixed insulins can be very inflexible which, with your working hours, may be why they're keen to get you on a basal bolus system through dafne.



Wow, I have to say, I'm really impressed by the amount of people who are active here - thanks for all the lovely welcomes, guys!

As for the novomix, it all seems to be going ok. I'm not having too much trouble with it, although I've had to take the units down a lot, since what was working for me in hospital (when I was sat around doing nothing) is now too high - my main problem is remembering to take a lunch break, which in the past I would often forget to do until 2 or 3 in the afternoon....seems now if I wait until later than 1, I go hypo, which is a touch frustrating!

As for dafne, I've actually just had a look at their website, and it seems that my hospital (York District) actually isn't a registered centre, with the nearest being Harrogate - so I'm not sure what they've been talking about, unless I can be referred over there? 

Hmmm....might have to ask them about that


----------



## Northerner (May 12, 2009)

SacredHeart said:


> ...As for dafne, I've actually just had a look at their website, and it seems that my hospital (York District) actually isn't a registered centre, with the nearest being Harrogate - so I'm not sure what they've been talking about, unless I can be referred over there?
> 
> Hmmm....might have to ask them about that



I didn't do DAFNE, but a course devised by my PCT. It was much shorter than DAFNE - three mornings over 3 weeks - but gave me a good grounding and I've been manging well. Perhaps yours has their own course too.


----------

